# Door Ding



## thatdudeoverthere21 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey you guys! Im new to here. I just picked up a 2014 black cruze LT RS 6spd. Today while parked at work though someone dinged my driver door I am furious about it. But anyways, is there any place that sells OEM cruze doors or anything like that? I haven't been able to find one, but maybe I'm not looking hard enough and thought id try here! I appreciate the help. Thank you!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How badly is it dinged that you need to replace the door? If it's that bad I'd file a claim with my insurance company.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Most dings can be removed by a paintless dent repair (PDR) operation…..I interpret a ding as a deformation on the panel with minor paint scuffing.
The PDR folks simply roll the window down and insert a spreader in the glass gap….then, using tools for this purpose they 'finese' the stretch out of panel followed by finish polishing.
Most charge between 75.00/100.00 per panel and when completed you usually cannot find the repair.

A photo would help.

Rob


----------



## thatdudeoverthere21 (Jul 24, 2015)

Its not bad at all. Pretty minor, but I just hate having it there. The car is nearly flawless and i'd like to keep it that way. Id do touch up paint but you can see the dent perfectly from any angle. Even walking to my car from like the store it is noticeable. But i was just curious if there was anything i could do about it. Just see my options or if I'm gonna have to suck it up & deal with the first dent on the car.


----------



## thatdudeoverthere21 (Jul 24, 2015)

Robby said:


> Most dings can be removed by a painless dent repair (PDR) operation…..I interpret a ding as a deformation on the panel with minor paint scuffing.
> The PDR folks simply roll the window down and insert a spreader in the glass gap….then, using tools for this purpose they 'finese' the stretch out of panel followed by finish polishing.
> Most charge between 75.00/100.00 per panel and when completed you usually cannot find the repair.
> 
> ...


I'll try to get a picture! And i was mistaken, it is the drivers side rear door. Where could i get a PDR done at?


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

If it's just a ding and no paint damage, you can buy a kit a O'Reilly (probably other auto parts stores, too, O'Reilly is just closest to me) and take it out yourself in a few hours and it costs like 20$. Or, a body shop can probably pop the dent out very inexpensively.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

thatdudeoverthere21 said:


> I'll try to get a picture! And i was mistaken, it is the drivers side rear door. Where could i get a PDR done at?


Any dealer that sells used cars has a PDR individual stop by at least once a week to repair trade ins as part of the reconditioning process.

You can ask the used car manager for contact info.
You can look up folks advertising painless dent repair in a phone book or internet.
You can call your insurance agent…..all insurance companies use PDR to repair hail damage.

Good luck…..congrats on the car….get the ding fixed and you'll be all happy again.

Rob


----------



## thatdudeoverthere21 (Jul 24, 2015)

Forgive the terrible pictures. But there is some chipped paint. I can live with that over the dent. But i will look into those things guys! Thank you very much


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yep, a PDR outfit should be able to push that one out.

I can't tell if the paint is chipped or if it is transfer from the car that pinged you……try polishing with aggressive fingertip pressure and any cleaner wax…..you may find that the paint is relatively undamaged.

Rob


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I wish my 2014 CTD had some side molding to block a few of the careless parking lot door swingers. I've seen some aftermarket strips but they looked strange. I'll probably just touch up the dings and choose my parking spaces more carefully.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

That looks like a job for Paintless Dent Removal for sure!


----------



## aldonorm (Dec 7, 2014)

Do the Paintless Dent Repair...I have done it twice. It is worth the money. You won't even see the repair. If it needs to be touched up, they can do that too WITHOUT major disassembly or sanding....etc.


----------

